# Tsunami Hyperlite question



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

I see that Sountraxx decoders specify in their Hyperlite section a feature called Gyralite and Marslite. Does anyone have these decoders and tried the two features? I assume it would just blink the light as opposed to the true effect of both. Thanks


----------



## leadsled (Dec 25, 2014)

I use it on both of mine. I have two Bachmann F7s, one is a sound value, and one is a dc unit I put a digitrax 126 decoder in.

It does make it look sorta like a Mars light, it is more than a flash, it varies the brightness as it flashes or blinks.


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks Leadsled, I was thinking about putting it in an F7. I have some Bachmann engines but none of the CV list shows which CV is for the gyro or Mars. It says the hyperlite functions are CV 49-54. You wouldn't happen to know which one so I could see it in action do you?


----------



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

Here is a video with some of the Hyperlight lighting effects:


----------

